# CHL in Texas



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

well i haven't quite had time to get to a chl instructor so i sent off the little card you get at the driver's license office to get my packet. well its been 4-5 weeks since it was sent off and i still have received anything. anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would recommend that you go to a 'full service' instructor who furnishes all that, plus does digital fingerprinting. That way, you spend one day on the whole thing, walk out and mail the packet. Then wait 2-4 months for them to send it.

If not, I think you can fill out all the paperwork online. Look around on the DPS website for it.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Go on line (google the website). It's a lot easier and faster and you can also pay on line.

After you get your paper work, go to an instructor that will do the finger printing, photos and notary your application. There are bunch of them out there that will do this, (atleast here in Houston) just make sure that they are reputable. I've heard some stories wherein their applications were sent back because of some snafu mostly with the finger printing.

I'm not sure how long it takes for a new lic., they say it's 90 days. My renewal only took less than 30 days.

Good Luck.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

As has been said already, go to a certified CHL instructor and you'll get all the forms, finger printing, etc. I can tell you that for a TX CHL, you're probably going to wait longer than the stated 90 days. There has been a huge backlog for TX. My wife had to wait 120 days to get hers.:smt033


----------

